# Remington 700 VTR .308 upgrades



## Rdubya (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a Remington VTR in .308 and I am looking for a new stock. I like the factory stock except that after I mounted a scope I do not get a good cheek weld anymore. I do not want to use the wrap around type of cheek rest. I would really like a stock that has a cheek rest incorperated. Midway USA has several different stocks avaliable, I want to know what you guys have used and which stocks you all like. Or...is there a decent adjustable rest or fixed rest that I can attach to the factory stock?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Look at www.stockystocks.com or www.boydsgunstocks.com


----------



## Rdubya (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the links. There are some awesome kits there. I am not looking to spend quite that much cash though. I would actually like it if I could find something to attach to my factory stock.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did either of those sites have anything on that line ?

Check www.Brownells.com


----------

